# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  2008 Nissan GT-R

## villies



----------


## RAHEN

interiors is awesome...btw..it has a different look...v.nice sharing villies..:up;
where are its detail...

----------


## villies

http://www.motorauthority.com/news/coupes/first-picture-2008-nissan-gt-r/

First Look: 2008 Nissan GT-R | Concept Photos, Reviews, & More at Automotive.com

Rahen jii ye links browz kijye ap ko dtails milaingi about Nissan GT-R 2008

----------


## volvo

nice car...thanks villies...

kab khareed rahay ho tum...

----------


## villies

Jaldi lelonga InshaALLAH  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

thank you villies...thanks 4 the effort... :Big Grin:

----------


## dashing.look

*i luv skyline...but not the new one...its jus a shit...jus hav sum nic interior..
does any1 remember skyline R34nismo...tht ws a bombastic...
i ll jus keep lovin skyline*

----------


## Omar

awesome man awesome ..The Front looks more like a 350z but i luv the tail lights..waao  :Wink: 

Thnx for sharing Bro :up;

----------


## Endurer

I was about to post about it, thanks villies and omar. It's got a lot of guys talking elsewhere.

----------


## aneeza ali

hmm... nice car  :Smile:

----------


## !! MUDASSIR !!

*Nice one and gd idea shearing*

----------


## Real8

dope pics, interior looks ill

----------


## play8oy

awesome share man...in love with this car...

----------


## Cutie_Beer

hmmmmmmmmm... nice sharring..
i like last one ...   :-)

----------


## rizzy81

the car is hell bomb man
but the interior sucks with very limited features
in fact it has less features den armada

----------


## rizzy81

anyways for details

----------

